
Hacker house blues: life with 12 programmers, 2 rooms and one 21st-century dream - MilnerRoute
http://www.salon.com/2016/09/17/hacker-house-blues-my-life-with-12-programmers-2-rooms-and-one-21st-century-dream/
======
bdcravens
> I had moved to San Francisco to break into the tech world after being
> accepted into one of those ubiquitous 12-week coding boot camps. I had
> dreams of becoming a programmer, hoping one day I could land a remote
> contracting gig — a job where I could work from wherever and make a good
> living.

FFS, who is selling the lie that this is the only way to get started?

~~~
bbcbasic
Yes do the same thing in Brisbane and rent a family home instead for that
price!

~~~
bdcravens
I pay $1150 to rent a 1600 sq ft house with a giant corner lot and a 2-car
garage in North Houston.

